# Combat Engineer Selection Date?



## kevincanada (7 Jul 2013)

The rumour mill is Combat Engineer selection should be soon now.  Anyone have a confirmed date?

Thanks.


----------



## Verge1993 (7 Jul 2013)

Like you said "rumors". Don't get your hopes up over rumors and bad information. Just keep waiting patiently.

Hope you get a call soon!


----------



## JoPelle (8 Jul 2013)

My RC told me that the selection was 8th of July, wich is today!
My trade is also combat engineer


----------



## CFBigMike (16 Jul 2013)

Any update on contact? I am also waiting for "the call".

Regardless, hope to see you guys at Basic


----------



## JoPelle (16 Jul 2013)

CFBigMike said:
			
		

> Any update on contact? I am also waiting for "the call".
> 
> Regardless, hope to see you guys at Basic



I hope to get the call soon. Selection has been done so now, let the wait game begin!

Its hard to know that the selection is made and you may, or may not be on the selected list as we speak. But patience is a virtue.


----------



## JoPelle (18 Jul 2013)

Just a quick update for combat engineer. I got my call this morning for the september 2 BMQ. So hang in there, they might be calling you soon!


----------



## CFBigMike (22 Jul 2013)

Awesome! Good luck Jo!


----------



## AtlanticCan (24 Jul 2013)

I just got an offer a few days ago for Combat Engineer.  Apparently only two spots for the maritime provinces from what my recruiter told me.


----------



## JoPelle (25 Jul 2013)

AtlanticCan said:
			
		

> I just got an offer a few days ago for Combat Engineer.  Apparently only two spots for the maritime provinces from what my recruiter told me.


My RC told me that there was really few spots this year. So we are lucky to be in !
Whats your BMQ date?


----------



## AtlanticCan (25 Jul 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> My RC told me that there was really few spots this year. So we are lucky to be in !
> Whats your BMQ date?



I leave August 31st, and course starts September 2nd.  Maybe i'll see you there!


----------



## James94 (25 Jul 2013)

I am a reservist and was Merit listed by my broker...would I have to re-do BMQ? I read one of you was a reservist and now youre off to do BMQ again? What is the deal with that?


----------



## DAA (26 Jul 2013)

James94 said:
			
		

> I am a reservist and was Merit listed by my broker...would I have to re-do BMQ? I read one of you was a reservist and now youre off to do BMQ again? What is the deal with that?



If your a "Reservist" and using the term "broker", then you are probably in the Component Transfer process which is different.  If you do get selected for CT, your broker will send you a letter which will outline exactly what qualifications, rank and pay level they are going to offer you.


----------



## JoPelle (26 Jul 2013)

AtlanticCan said:
			
		

> I leave August 31st, and course starts September 2nd.  Maybe i'll see you there!



French or english platoon?


----------



## CFBigMike (26 Jul 2013)

Congrats Atlantic! I'm going nuts waiting now!!


----------



## CFBigMike (27 Jul 2013)

I Finally got the call yesterday, though not for combat engineer. Going to be Crewman. 

See you guys in September.


----------



## AtlanticCan (30 Jul 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> French or english platoon?



I only speak English


----------



## AtlanticCan (30 Jul 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> French or english platoon?


Where are you out of?  Province wise I mean.


----------



## JoPelle (30 Jul 2013)

AtlanticCan said:
			
		

> Where are you out of?  Province wise I mean.


From Quebec. How about you?


----------



## AtlanticCan (31 Jul 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> From Quebec. How about you?


New Brunswick


----------

